# Mahindra ML 265 hydraulics



## Dansavage3 (Oct 13, 2011)

Reconnecting a hydraulic control valve after replacement, need to verify the seven hose connections on the lever box. Does anyone have a schematic of the system?


----------



## Mahindra One (Aug 4, 2006)

I have a ML232 loader. If you haven't gotten an answer yet and you think it will help let me know.
[email protected]


----------



## Dansavage3 (Oct 13, 2011)

*joysitck connections*

Can you tell me on your tractor, does it use a single stick to control the loader? If so the three screw in hoses where do they go to on the tractor? The tractor this one is attached to is a Mahinda 6500 4WD.


----------



## Mahindra One (Aug 4, 2006)

Yes, mine is a single control. Unfortunately I left the ranch (and the tractor) early this afternoon. I have the manual on DVD which I will find tonight but my guess is it doesn't contain information on the loader as the loader is provided by another company(although it comes from Mahindra), and comes with it's own manual. I'll get back to you later. Perhaps someone else out there has the printed loader manual on hand.


----------



## Mahindra One (Aug 4, 2006)

Just as I thought, the CD I have does not include the loader. Let me know if you still need this as I will be returning to the ranch this next weekend and would be happy to answer your question then.


----------



## Dansavage3 (Oct 13, 2011)

*tractor connections*

I have one hose that goes to the pump, one that goes to behind the seat, and one that connects to the top of the filter housing. How are they connected to the control on your tractor? Or anyone with a 6500 AWD?


----------

